# A truly sad day



## jaypes (29/9/14)

After purchasing some POR rhizomes in June/July this year I was delighted to see the first shoot break through the soil last weekend.

Although POR is not one of my favourite hops, it was none the less exciting seeing this grow and eventually mature enough to bear cones for my very first utilisation of fresh hops.

Upon returning home on sunday I had seen the father-in-law rummaging around some pots where I had planted my POR, I decided to investigate on what he was actually doing and discovered he had thrown out my 'stick' and in its place were 4 tomato plants - bloody Italians!

Searching elbows deep in 2 two 240L sulo bins, my prized POR was nowhere to be found.

Getting 5000 stickers labelled "Keep away from my brew shit!" ordered from China as I type this.

I feel like the bloke in the Hilux ad when his ute goes over the cliff.......


----------



## TimT (29/9/14)

We had some POR that the chooks dealt with. I feel for your loss, man.


----------



## jaypes (29/9/14)

At least you can kill the chooks


----------



## brewinski (29/9/14)

My heart goes out to you, bloody father in laws..... Mine is a right pain, he has taken it upon himself to try out my home brew, to the point of drinking a bottle that was only 2 days in the bloody bottle. Then remarking that it was fine and he might have a crack at another one. 

To make matters worse, I only brew because I really only drink hearty ales, that for some reason cost way more at the bottle shop. And he comes and crowds the fridge out with XXXX, which he doesn't start drinking till he has cleaned me out. 

I guess in his day, home brew was less interesting. And he has watched me brew, and bottle... Which from the observers point of view looks pretty simple. So he doesn't see it as robbing me of much 

So maybe he is saving his XXXX for a real drink, after he has helped me get rid of the cheap and nasty home brew ?


----------



## mfeighan (29/9/14)

moral of the story, dont live your in laws?


----------



## Radshoes (29/9/14)

I live with the inlaws it isnt all bad. I sometimes convince the Mother in law that she should buy the father in law a case of something nice like sierra nevada so that I can drink his beers for once!


----------



## manticle (29/9/14)

> At least you can kill the chooks


Roast FIL is not too bad actually.


----------



## jaypes (29/9/14)

He's only a short bastard, not much meat on them bones


----------



## Yob (29/9/14)

You want me to dig up a bit jaypes?


----------



## antiphile (29/9/14)

I'm just wondering if it would be considered illegal connecting a 3-phase power electric guard around your next hop plant pot. Hmmm.


----------



## technobabble66 (29/9/14)

Every time your FIL asks for a beer just pass him a tomato. 
Hopefully he learns quick not to mess with another man's garden, let alone brewing gear. 
If he's Italian he should appreciate vendettas have been started for less.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (29/9/14)

If your POR were to grow like mine, they'd be taking up pot space. They've done SFA since they sprouted. He might have done you a favour.


----------



## jaypes (29/9/14)

Yob said:


> You want me to dig up a bit jaypes?


If you can spare it mate, happy to offer a short FIL, HB, some tomatos or some coin

Haven't I missed the planting season?


----------



## DU99 (29/9/14)

No there"s still time.mines only 3cm above the soil....


----------



## Tahoose (29/9/14)

Every time I give one of my brews to the FIL he looks at me, pauses and smacks his lips, then says ahhh very matilda bay.

Not sure if he'd tried matilda bay lately but if so I'd be inclined to take offence.


----------



## Pogierob (29/9/14)

So he threw your hops into a SULU compost bin?

this sir, may just be genius....


----------



## jaypes (29/9/14)

yes its a green waste bin

got emptied this morning


----------



## DU99 (29/9/14)

try midnight brew he might have one left


----------



## Flash_DG (29/9/14)

Man Now I got that damn song stuck in my head! "Baby Come Back!"


----------



## 431neb (29/9/14)

I feel your pain man. My Chinook 'zomes got "Chooked" and the lone survivor got "weeded" and the finally stomped on by an unthinking individual.

My EKG on the other hand is going mental.


----------



## Rothy (30/9/14)

I'm glad my FIL lives in North. Approx 6000 km away. I'm going to grow some hops but I have a feeling it'll be my own mother who takes it upon herself to remove that scraggly looking vine


----------



## DU99 (30/9/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AcigKiu_Gk


----------



## Dave70 (30/9/14)

jaypes said:


> I feel like the bloke in the Hilux ad when his ute goes over the cliff.......


*The* best ad ever in the history of car ads. 


http://youtu.be/f1PNQwHZuJc?list=FLTkYqb-CBW3CKknLr-SvEHA


----------



## hoppy2B (30/9/14)

brewinski said:


> My heart goes out to you, bloody father in laws..... Mine is a right pain, he has taken it upon himself to try out my home brew, to the point of drinking a bottle that was only 2 days in the bloody bottle. Then remarking that it was fine and he might have a crack at another one.
> 
> To make matters worse, I only brew because I really only drink hearty ales, that for some reason cost way more at the bottle shop. And he comes and crowds the fridge out with XXXX, which he doesn't start drinking till he has cleaned me out.
> 
> ...


So you're the guy that married Ted Bullpit's daughter.


----------



## jaypes (30/9/14)

Leave the money on the fridge!


----------



## barabool (30/9/14)

Jaypes - maybe find out where your green waste ends up and then in about 4 -mths check to see if something has taken it over. I have heard they are pretty hardy suckers.


----------



## Adr_0 (30/9/14)

antiphile said:


> I'm just wondering if it would be considered illegal connecting a 3-phase power electric guard around your next hop plant pot. Hmmm.


33kV minimum


----------



## Pogierob (1/10/14)

jaypes said:


> yes its a green waste bin
> 
> got emptied this morning


Oh I see. . Go back to bugger mate.


----------



## justatad (1/10/14)

DU99 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AcigKiu_Gk


Didja think about lookin down the beach like the guy in the add !!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/10/14)

Dave70 said:


> *The* best ad ever in the history of car ads.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/f1PNQwHZuJc?list=FLTkYqb-CBW3CKknLr-SvEHA


I have to respectfully disagree.

The first "bugger" ad was the best ad ever in the history of car ads.

Again it was a Hilux ad.


----------



## jimmy86 (5/10/14)

I'm with Dave70 on this one, makes me laugh every time I see it. (Let alone just hearing the song ha ha)


----------



## DU99 (5/10/14)

:icon_offtopic: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbBx4Ql6Umo


----------



## Blind Dog (5/10/14)

Saw the title and assumed it had been posted by a presentient Doggies fan...


----------



## Pogierob (6/10/14)

DU99 said:


> :icon_offtopic: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbBx4Ql6Umo


 I always love watching a suggested vid after a posted one, you never know what you will get.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qFaDfA-lFo


----------

